# Scariest Game you've played recently?



## FoxesInBoxes (Feb 27, 2009)

Personally, I'd have to say F.E.A.R. 2 was rather scary, in the psychological aspect. But I have been playing Dead Space recently, and that has a lot more of the sudden scares in it, and much more frequent than those in F.E.A.R. 2.

Anyone else? ^_^


----------



## Laze (Feb 27, 2009)

Dead Space didn't scare me too much. When you're armed with an interstellar anti-gravity chainsaw, everything seems to tip towards your favour somewhat. Haven't played FEAR 2 either, no real desire to.The first was OK, but didn't really inspire me to follow the franchise at all really.

The only real game I can think of would be Left 4 Dead, no particular part. I just get caught off guard by Hunters sometimes and it makes me jump.

Scariest game ever for me would probably the first Project Zero [that's Fatal Frame across the pond, keke] game. Second wasn't too bad, third was a little dire. But with Grasshopper Manufacture helping out with Project Zero 4 for the Wii I can see it being a firm favourite. 

Actually, there's an odd little game for the Wii coming out called The Calling. Typically Japanese in the horror element, but it looks rather fun. Plus with Cursed Mountain on the way I'm sort of looking forward to what the Wii has in stall for us, horror wise anyways.

_EDIT:_ I'm ashamed I forgot all about Silent Hill 2 D: That game was brilliantly spooky ~


----------



## Darkfire27 (Feb 27, 2009)

Horror games don't really scare me much, not like they used to anyway. I will say, that Left4Dead probably gave me the most "jack-in-the-box" type scares. It is funny though, I got one of my friends to play Dead Space and he doesn't really play many survival horror games. Freaked him out to say the least ^^


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatal Frame II was the scariest game I've played because I'm naturally jumpy and whatnot.

Oblivion made me jump a few times...psychic guards, stealthed enemies, giant torture devices, etc.


----------



## Doubler (Feb 27, 2009)

Thief 3 was the last game to genuinely frighten me, although that can't really be called 'recent'. Stalker:SoC gets an honourable mention for keeping me on my toes, though.

In my experience horror games are so often like a sibling that constantly yells 'Boo!' when she thinks you don't expect it: she may startle you a few times, but it's not scary, just annoying. And you quickly start anticipating


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm installing Alone in the Dark for PS3 as I type this, hoping it'll at least be worth the marked down price I paid for it (I wasn't even gonna bother when it first came out). Silent Hill Homecoming wasn't the best but it did have some genuine scares and managed to put me on my toes a few times atmospherically. This generation seems to have quite a few games that could count as "scary". I've been meaning to get all the games mentioned here pretty much, plus I pre-ordered Resident Evil 5 today and I don't know why I haven't downloaded Siren Bloodcurse yet.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 27, 2009)

I haven't played any horror-based games recently, but I really should get to playing Sweet Home for the NES again sometime... For being 8-bits, that game does a pretty darn good job of creating a creepy atmosphere.

The movie it's based off of (or is based off it... hard to tell since they were released at the same time) isn't anywhere as good as the game, though... amusingly.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 27, 2009)

would be doom 3 for me... not exactly that scary for me^^
i rarely play horror based games


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 27, 2009)

While I haven't played any horror games recently, I did just learn of the most EVIL game of all time. A game so incredibly bad, it makes the E.T. game look good in comparison. A game so terrible that you can both beat it and get a game over on the title screen! That's just the beginning of how shitty it is!


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Feb 27, 2009)

Penumbra is pretty fucking scary.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatal Frame. While playing Fatal Frame II I looked through a window with my camera, a ghost popped up, I threw the remote at the TV and left. That was awhile ago but all the FaFr games are the scariest shit I've played and it takes a lot to scare me since I've been a horror buff since age 5. 

I want FaFr 4 D:


----------



## Sernion (Feb 27, 2009)

Kamaitachi no Yoru 1 and 2. More like a graphical novel than a game.
It only has silhouettes for the character designs and its still quiet creepy.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 27, 2009)

Condemned.
_God. Damn you_ Department level!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 27, 2009)

I played Dead Space and I must say the only thing that managed to scare me was the Hunter while I was playing impossible


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 27, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's really scare, so much as startle, but one time during Clock Tower: The First Fear, I hid from Scissorman by climbing up a ladder onto a shelf and then kicking it down. He walks out and then I think I'll go back to the game, and then all of a sudden he comes out the ceiling and I'm cornered. I actually jumped up and said "WHAT THE-" as he killed me. :/ That's really the only genuine "startle" that produced a vocal reaction, but I have actually jumped when he came at me from out of nowhere on other occasions. I once ran east down a hall, and then all of a sudden he's heading west from the OTHER side of the hall I'm running down. USually when you're running from an 8 year old with a gigantic pair of shears you'd think he wouldn't teleport to be RIGHt in front of oyu.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 27, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Oblivion made me jump a few times...psychic guards, stealthed enemies, giant torture devices, etc.



Been playing Morrowind.  Both games spook me when I get caught yoinking or picking something I shouldn't and the NPCs shout out,"NOW YOU DIE!," or,"IT'S ALL OVER LAWBREAKER!."  Now combine that with the fact I replace the music in Morrowind and one of the battle themes is "Fly Routine," by Hostle Groove.  That will make almost anyone I know jump.

After playing so many Resident Evils and Silent Hills, almost nothing in a video game fills me with dread anymore. Hope RE5 changes that, but I'm not guaranteeing anything.


----------



## Darkfire27 (Feb 27, 2009)

I will say that the game that scared me the most was Metroid Prime (the original). Granted I was a bit younger then, but there was something about the simple act of displaying the visor so that you actually feel in the helmet that makes it so much more immersive then a standard FPS.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 28, 2009)

Paint ball at night is kinda scary.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 28, 2009)

Last time, it was STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl, X18 and in Clear Sky, the Dark Valley - when you happily go home to Freedom at night, but see a horde of Bloodsuckers run into a house you're just going to go through... 

You take a detour.

A long detour.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 28, 2009)

I am no fan of the horror genre.  That being said, I've played LIT (WiiWare) recently, and while it isn't particularly scary, it is a bit startling when you suddenly find yourself grabbed by the shadow-monsters due to a light going out, leaving you in the dark.  And since LIT is by heart a _puzzle game_, it's easier to do this than you'd expect.

Perhaps as a result, I haven't lasted five seconds against the final boss, because he blocks the lights pretty fast and I haven't formed a good attack plan yet.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been going back to Doom3 lately, a few jump-scare moments that I forgot have made me jump or cringe a few times.  

Most horror-based games don't scare me, anymore.  Back in the day games like Resident Evil or Silent Hill made me jump once or twice or get a little creeped out, but it's hard for a game to do either anymore.  Fatal Frame and its sequel were pretty scary.  But games like that always loose their scare-factor once you've beaten them a few times.

As much as I love Dead Space, it's only scared me with a few jump-scare moments and a few frantic fights with enemies.  Aside from that, nothing to really make me turn my lights on.

Left 4 Dead is too action-filled to scare me.  X3


----------



## Greasemunky (Feb 28, 2009)

Bioshock, and yea, it was only a few parts.


----------



## SnowFox17 (Mar 1, 2009)

My GF and I went to a all nighter at the local LAN cafe. Playing COD4, she popped a smoke inside a room by accident and screamed at 3 in the morning, when most people WERE on auto, when a face appeared on her screen.

I loled so hard.

I dont remember the game but i remember the scene.
"They have been released"
*begin walking*
"wats been released"<--to myself
*Giant black lion/sabertooth smacks me in the side of the head and rips my neck out*

I dropped the control for that part.


----------



## Jonnaius (Mar 1, 2009)

Dead rising terrifies me, especially at night time.

Though, to be fair, I'm a wuss, so that doesnt mean much.


----------



## Laze (Mar 1, 2009)

Silent Hill Homecoming isn;t as creepy as I'd like it to.

To be fair, I find it more worrying than scary. Like the section in the police station where you need to get to the carpark and meet up with that bint [who I'm really starting to get ticked of by] and be driven off to some place else.

this is where you are introduced to this weird, hammered headed humanoid things that have their head split down the middle and have them dangle just in front of their chest. Doesn't help that they walk with a forwards facing stoop, as their flappy heads swing about.

Like I said, not scary. But bloody interesting to say the least.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 1, 2009)

Honestly I'd like to se a mind-fuck scary game.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 1, 2009)

Left 4 Dead, to be honest. xD It was funny-yet-scary when I accidentally starled the Witch. o.o'


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 1, 2009)

I loved this one point I was playing it with two other friends of mine. This was literally the second day it was out and we were playing the airport level. I jokingly made a comment about walking through airport security and went through a metal detector, gun in hand. I think I shat myself when the alarm went off and brought down the hordes on us.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (Mar 1, 2009)

F.E.A.R. 2 was very lame from what I've played; Silent Hill Homecoming was just another Silent Hill. To be honest, the scariest game I've played to date is somewhere between Doom 64 and Call Of Duty 5's Nacht Der Untoten game mode.

Yeah. Most games that try to be scary just don't do it for me.


----------



## Laze (Mar 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Honestly I'd like to se a mind-fuck scary game.



You and me both, mate.

Seriously, it's about time the videogaming world had it's own equivalent to Naked Lunch.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 9, 2009)

Scariest game ever: Going out past my back yard into the forest with my 2 friends. Actually my amusement I'm slightly creepy, small, and sneaky... ah and then I let my dogs out! Haha and right after they play that part in Resident Evil 4 in the hedge maze lol the laughs are endless! They want to kill me...


----------



## Starwind87 (Mar 9, 2009)

At the time of playing it? The original Silent Hill and the first two Resident Evils. They were some of the first games like that with even recognizable graphics. Plus nothing beats the startle factor of the first time you're walking along with low health and hear this soft wet-footstep noise from somewhere you can't see, then this giant frog-ape thing screams and jumps out of nowhere, ripping your characters head off in one attack. Or the first scene of the original silent hill (the scene they used in the movie) where you find the crucified body on the fence, and suddenly you're surrounded by evil demon children with knives and you can't get away.

Survival horror has been going downhill since then. Although Resident Evil: Outbreak was a refreshing change, but I honestly wasn't a big fan of RE4 like most people were. Plus, one thing that almost all horror games are forgetting anymore. Having tons of ammo and super powerful guns kinds of ruins one of the big scary factors; having to run away from a fight you can't win, or fight it in a way you'd prefer not to (steel pipe in in Silent Hill against the crazy nurse-monsters, for example).


----------



## TehSean (Mar 9, 2009)

Fear 2 had high tension and a few scares, but I'd probably say that Penumbra gave me the most scare-factor in recent memory.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 9, 2009)

Noby Noby Boy.


----------



## Fourward (Mar 10, 2009)

I say Fatal Frame was more scarier in the aspect of suspence and the story, while F.E.A.R. 2 is more scary in those "Surprise" scares.

still, they both are an awesome game


----------



## Laze (Mar 10, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Noby Noby Boy.



I actually shat myself when I found you could snap the little blighter in half.


----------



## â™£â™¥BTMinxâ™ â™¦ (Mar 10, 2009)

Well the only one I could remember creeping out was "Siren"  there's just something about having a psychic link with zombies and watching them rip you apart from their point of view  >.>   it made me re-think the whole having psychic powers would be awesome thing.  <.<


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 10, 2009)

The "Nazi Zombies" game in *World at War*.  Especially when you have your back turned then you turn around and the zombie(s) is in your face.


----------



## Awkore (Mar 10, 2009)

Most games seem to scare me lately, something will happen, and i'll turn around and something will be there and scare the crap out of me.

Latest one was this morning in Fallout 3, happily looting a building, and turn around to find a Ghoul flying at my face >.<

The worse one was probably durring Left 4 Dead recently, apparantly there was a Witch close by, but i couldn't quite work out where. I fell down some scaffholding, and landed on top of her....

I kinda..screamed a bit


----------



## Diego117 (Mar 10, 2009)

Awkore said:


> Latest one was this morning in Fallout 3, happily looting a building, and turn around to find a Ghoul flying at my face >.<



Damn Department of History, especially when you're low on health and have no food or stim-packs. Not exactly scary but kept me on my toes.


----------



## Zseliq (Mar 11, 2009)

Resident Evil for GC.  I'm such a dork.


----------



## Pokedextress (Mar 11, 2009)

This is gonna be embarrassing to state...but the only game that's really ever scared me or given me nightmares has been Zombies ate my Neighbors. Old game for the SNES...extremely cartoony...but the chainsaw zombies and the babies with hatchets really creeped me out. I was still young at the time though, and had bad memories of Micheal Jackson's "Thriller"....so...yeah. Left 4 Dead I've witnessed though...that also creeped me out.


----------



## Awkore (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't think i've ever been scared of a game below the N64 Console. Heck i remember the first game i got scared at was Resident Evil 2 for the PSX. 
It must be the 3D aspect that really does it.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 11, 2009)

Dead Space. Although it did kinda get predictable half-way through.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 11, 2009)

Dead Space, since my dad finished it before I'd even bothered playing, so my first run-through was in the hardest difficulty :1 Everything could kill me, so everything scared the crap out of me. Not just the enemies, either - I jumped at almost every movement.
It's not really scary frightening, but it is tense.


----------



## Kitoth (Mar 11, 2009)

Well sticking with the threads question about most recently played game. I've got to go with Fear and its expansion Extraction Point. I may have payed Fear before when my brother had it but he did not have thee expansion or the director's cut version. So there were parts that even if i knew they were coming they still gave me a startle.. but the two that made me jump the most had to be climbing that ladder and and suddenly Alma pops out making you fall off the ladder. I was not expecting that lol. And the 2nd has to be the nursery in the hospital. damn freaky.

Before that I'd have to go with playing Resident Evil again and that god damn giant skeleton that breaks though the wall on two separate occasions, even knowing when its coming can';t help me from jumping.

I wanted to add something that can be borderline scary, but more so its a WTF or panic moment. its games like Painkiller where your killing off maybe a small group of enemies like lets go with 6-8 in a large area and after you kill the last one whether they were easy or on some cases for certain games hard, the game suddenly spawns about 20+ new enemies surrounding you and you never saw that coming.(tough more so its been seen with picking up a weapon or item in games still).


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 11, 2009)

Not really scary, more... shocking and jumpy: Silent Hill 3. Oh god, its so much fun. 

I really wanna play F.E.A.R. 2 though. Dx
I want a REALLY scary name. Not a.... kinda scary game.....


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 11, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Resident Evil for GC.  I'm such a dork.


Psh, yer not a dork.
No worries. x3


----------



## Holsety (Mar 11, 2009)

Dead Space


----------



## Toaster (Mar 11, 2009)

Silent Hill
Dead Space
parts of halo
Alone in the dark.


----------



## Kitoth (Mar 11, 2009)

I was checking gamefaqs top 10 lists and did a general "scary" search and these 10 games where picked of course this was posted back on 09/03/08

10: Bioshock
9: Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem
8: Alone in the Dark (1992) (PC)
7: Silent Hill 2 (PS2)
6: Penumbra: Overture -- Episode One (PC)
5: Resident Evil (PS)
4: Fatal Frame (PS2)
3: Siren (PS2)
2: Penumbra: Black Plague (PC)
1: Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth (PC)

Of course thats based on one to three ppl's opinions

I'd personally Add Fear doom 3 and a few others I've personally played. Have not played Deadspace or Fear 2 yet.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 11, 2009)

The 7th Guest lol jk


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 11, 2009)

Doom 3 is totally not that scary, IMO. F.E.A.R. is not scary at all, I don't understand why anyone thinks it is scary. Its an average FPS with random scary things stuck in that just get a jump out of you but don't build up any kind of tension or atmosphere. Penumbra, Call of Cthulhu are scary, as well as Bioshock.


----------



## Kitoth (Mar 11, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Doom 3 is totally not that scary, IMO. F.E.A.R. is not scary at all, I don't understand why anyone thinks it is scary. Its an average FPS with random scary things stuck in that just get a jump out of you but don't build up any kind of tension or atmosphere. Penumbra, Call of Cthulhu are scary, as well as Bioshock.



guess it all depends on what your definition of fear or related feelings a game does. I mean besides being scared there is anxiety, nervousness, what i call being careful or cautious, or even just sudden panic in a big sudden battle.


----------



## Molotov (Mar 12, 2009)

So far...Silent Hill 2 is the only one that really didn't want me to play it at night....now I'm adding Siren to the list =\

SCARY-ASS GAMES =\


----------



## Teracat (Mar 12, 2009)

Braid.

Seriously. The last level was an utterly creepy mindfuck.


----------



## Dante112 (Mar 14, 2009)

Fatal Frame series.

I shitted my pants LITERALLY when a ghost pops out of the window in Fatal Frame II.

...holy shit.






I WANT FATAL FRAME IV AND THE CALLING, YAY!


----------



## Teracat (Mar 14, 2009)

Dante112 said:


> Fatal Frame series.
> 
> I shitted my pants LITERALLY when a ghost pops out of the window in Fatal Frame II.
> 
> ...holy shit.



For your sake and the sake of your pants, I hope you were misusing the term 'literally'.

Also, I tried the original Fatal Frame. I don't know if I was spoiled by Silent Hill or what, but it wasn't scary at all.

I am, however, totally stoked for Fatal Frame 4 because SUDA 51 is behind it. And I worship that man.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 14, 2009)

The last-ish part of MGS 2 when Colonel Campbell says strange shit like:
"I hear it's amazing when the famous purple stuffed worm in flapped jaw space with a tuning fork does a raw blink on hari-kari rock. I need scissors! 61!" Not really scary, but f'ing weird!


----------



## Kipple (Mar 15, 2009)

Play Yume Nikki at 3 am with the lights off.


----------



## Awkore (Mar 15, 2009)

A few of you have mentioned Fatal Frame, what is this series like, i've ever heard of it before?


----------



## enzoakavpn (Mar 15, 2009)

The scariest game I've played recently? 

Well, two of them:

-Zelda, Wand of Gamelon
-Link, faces of evil

For the Philips CD-I xD


----------



## Slade (Mar 15, 2009)

Some of the zombie parts in Half Life 2 (any of the episodes) can be pretty scary. The screams of the neurotoxin headcrabs actually drove up the blood pressures of some of the game developers. I hear Silent Hill is supposed to be terrifying. Oh, and the Resident Evil 5 demo. Fuck yes! GIANT AXE DUDE! OMFG.
I totally want to get it this Friday.

Wait, fuck, it's Sunday. Totally missed the release. I'll have to get it sometime this week.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Mar 19, 2009)

bullet witch... those screaming things and the big brained guys


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 19, 2009)

Slade said:


> Some of the zombie parts in Half Life 2 (any of the episodes) can be pretty scary. The screams of the neurotoxin headcrabs actually drove up the blood pressures of some of the game developers. I hear Silent Hill is supposed to be terrifying. Oh, and the Resident Evil 5 demo. Fuck yes! GIANT AXE DUDE! OMFG.
> I totally want to get it this Friday.
> 
> Wait, fuck, it's Sunday. Totally missed the release. I'll have to get it sometime this week.



Dr. Salvador used to scare me in RE4. RE5 doesn't startle me at all, but it's badass to listen to a tribal warcry.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 19, 2009)

Little Big Planet and Megaman 9.   :E


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 19, 2009)

So far, Bioshock and Left 4 Dead.  

Friends I had actually did the game development and concept art for Eternal Darkness at Silicon Knights.  Cool stuff....and not a game to play with the lights out *G*


----------



## Elv02 (Mar 20, 2009)

F.E.A.R.

Did not even finish it. I couldn't keep playing. That little girl, Alma? I don't know. I watched my Dad play it through fine and dandy, expansion packs and all. 

Meh, who needs stuff leaping out at you anyway.


----------



## Awkore (Mar 20, 2009)

F.E.A.R is a good game  you should try and finish it


----------



## Kitoth (Mar 20, 2009)

I want to get FEAR 2 but until i know for sure if i can run it on my current system i don't want to jsut buy it you know. and System Requirements Lab does not have it on the list


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.winterrowd.com/maze/



Hint: Turn the volume up.


----------



## Kuraggo (Mar 20, 2009)

Definitely Fatal Frame II. I never played the first one so that one could be more scary. The atmosphere in the game is very freaking creppy, and not having anything but your trusty camera is what makes this game frightening. I can still rememebr one time i was playing it, my cousing was watching too, and i was in an empty room, i had ran out of ideas and didn't know what to do, so he told me, hmm maybe if you point with the camera to the wall something happens, so i did that and as soon as the camera focused a freaking ghost appeared right there staring at me! I paused the game and jumped to my bed in like half a second, my cousing screamed like mad and didn't want to continue watching the screen lol.

I've been playing Doom 3 again lately and it's still pretty scary, but then again even i find some parts of Half Life 2 scary, it can be because i really get concentrated and immersed while i play, so i find myself jumping regularly hahaha.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 20, 2009)

The Darkness. Well it counts as a horror game because _you_ play as the big bad enemy scaring everyone. You just don't get scared yourself... <(>____>)>

The most recent game I've played to scare me was the FEAR 2 demo. It didn't so much scare me, as make me jump. I didn't expect Alma to be waiting on the stairs as I turned around. >:U



Laze said:


> Dead Space didn't scare me too much. When you're armed with an interstellar anti-gravity chainsaw, everything seems to tip towards your favour somewhat. Haven't played FEAR 2 either, no real desire to.The first was OK, but didn't really inspire me to follow the franchise at all really.
> 
> The only real game I can think of would be Left 4 Dead, no particular part. I just get caught off guard by Hunters sometimes and it makes me jump.
> 
> ...


As I saw the thread title, I expected to see you here... But first reply? Groovy. <(n.n)>


----------



## Geist (Mar 22, 2009)

Clocktower: First fear.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Mar 22, 2009)

I think fatal frame2 was the scariest game i have played.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 22, 2009)

Action 52 on the NES. Used to own it. Gave it away because it gave me nightmares and scared the tar out of me it was such a bad "game". Been playing it recently...


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't think any game has scared me since Resident evil 1 and RE0 years ago all the other horror games like manhunt and suffering got old so easily.

Deadspace is the closest thing you can get to a horror game but it didn't scare me at all it was more of a challenge with fighting hordes of aliens that won't die.

Resident evil has lost its touch since RE4 but I'm not saying RE4 is bad its still a pretty cool game but RE5 sucks.


----------



## Thraxkue (Apr 16, 2009)

Recent: Dead Space, first half of the game did make me jump quite a bit especially since they put the old fashion Violin-screech in the correct spots.

Past: Resident Evil 1 for the PSX. Scariest game I had ever played, the music was freaking creepy as hell and the first time the dogs jump through the windows in the L hallway made me throw my controller in the air. Then I proceeded to turn the system off and not play the game until 2 months later.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 16, 2009)

Try Condemned: Criminal Origins (not the bullshit Condemned 2: Bloodshot) or the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games.

I haven't picked them up in forever.  Maybe I should.  :E


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

redownloaded silent hill series 2 - 4 (also silent hill homecoming on PS3) and going to play them through

just the way some of the monsters twitch and all the sounds really mess with your head when you play it at night 0.o

also, dead space is kinda scary, after a while it just really "SURPRISE! BLEH" and its more of a 3rd person space shooter


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm really into the horrer kind of games right now. Hoping to get a recent Fatal Frame game. I love the Fear series I have and played them all, sometimes it's not scary but it has it's moments. I also just got bioshock, but havn't played it yet. I played Silent Hill 1 and beat Homecoming, and they were scary.


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 17, 2009)

Fallout 3


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 17, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Condemned.
> _God. Damn you_ Department level!



No, not the Department store! The school!

Go play Condemned 2 while you're at it, it has some creepy shit in it too.


----------

